# Plant ID...



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I hate selling plants as "NOID" on the site... Anyone have a scientific name? I know it's a Peperomia, but what species?


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Kindof looks like Angulata, possibly Glabella. Are those patterns or texture on the leaf?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I posted the same plant a couple months ago, and even Antone was unsure of the ID. Here's the thread where mine was posted:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/68643-anyone-know-what-these.html


----------

